# Steamboat, Winter Park, or Summit Co.



## tannerduncan (Dec 5, 2007)

A buddy and I have a weekend to spend in Colorado at the end of January. I'm looking for advice on wheter we should go to Steamboat, Winter Park, or Summit County. We are going for free/tree riding primarily. Not interested in parks or pipes. Interested in quality snow and quality riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd say winter park. that place is huge...lots of great terrain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For quality tree riding Winterpark or Steamboat are going to be your spots. The other great tree places would be Vail or Beaver Creek.

Winterpark's trees are the best in the state imo, if you like expert tree riding. Lot's of tight squeezes and quick turns. Lot's of good powder. 

Steamboat probably holds the overall title. Tons of tree runs that are easy to figure out and fun. The South side of the mountain is mostly Aspens while the North side has plenty of evergreen runs. 

Summit has ok tree riding but I have never found it to be of the quality of the above mentioned places.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Winterpark has tons of backcountry to ride, we go out there about every year. And parsen's bowl is really fun too. But yeah there really is tons of backcountry out there. I know you don't care, but I love their park, but their pipe could use some work.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm wonder what you mean by backcountry...

Vasquez Cirque area is nice and definitely a lot of pow there.

Backside of Paresene's is another great powder option.

All are inbounds.

Now as far as backcountry goes, well there is a ton of backcountry that you can access from Winterpark...


----------



## tannerduncan (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks yall...we hit Winter Park last year and it was a blast...got some snow after the first day, so we spent the next two days in the bowl/trees. I'm leaning to Steamboat since I haven't been there in over 10 years. Anyone with floor space for 2? !


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat is a good choice from a crowds perspective vs Winterpark/Summit. Cheap lift tickets are next to impossible to come buy. Same with cheap lodging. I would look into a package deal if you are going there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

you could check out hostels in CO for cheap lodging.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

First of all, hello. Lakewood, CO kid here.

For trees, I prefer Winter Park of the 3 places you mentioned. Plus, if you're feeling plucky, you can go up Berthoud Pass and hike some sick trees on the east side of the pass, which is far less avalanche prone, but be sure to check conditions and be smart.
Steamboat will be far less crowded than the other two, but much more expensive unless you look around for some package deals.
C7


----------

